# How many wins can we get in the next 5 games



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

err…Detroit and SA back to back and then Indiana,then Dallas and Phoenix follow,how many wins can we pull out?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

at least two!
we can get freaking throws from TMAC(which is believed to happen once a week :angel: ) in one game. it could happen in any of the five games.
Then we may steal a win from the other 4 games as it happened to us today. this may happen when we are against mavs or suns.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I would love for the Rox to be the team to stop Detroit's season long winning streak...that would be fantastic.

But realistically, I see them winning against Dallas for sure, and sweating through one of the others.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

I have to say 1.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I doubt they beat Detroit or SA. Dallas and Suns are the best bets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why is 5 not an option?? Impossible is NOTHING!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Why is 5 not an option?? Impossible is NOTHING!


uh-oh,my bad.Can u help edit the poll and add 5 as an option?thanks


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kamego said:


> I doubt they beat Detroit or SA. Dallas and Suns are the best bets.


i think they have a pretty good chance since the spurs have been playing some of the same lazy basketball we have.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll be a hard game with the Pistons. They are coming off 7-0.... and we are freakin 3-4


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

5!


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

At least 3.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

kisstherim said:


> uh-oh,my bad.Can u help edit the poll and add 5 as an option?thanks


 Added.

I picked 2. Brutal schedule and Houston is not playing at top form. I think the Suns have to be a win (if Houston is going to have a respectable record over these five games) and the Mavericks are their other most likely win. But it's possible they drop the Dallas game and pick up one against the Pacers.


----------



## Kidan (Nov 14, 2005)

none!
If no chemical reaction or no tactics readjustment.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love how Mavericks Fan comes by our board and votes 0 :laugh:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I love how Mavericks Fan comes by our board and votes 0 :laugh:


haha,indeed!:laugh:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I think we've finished stretching, and we're starting to warm up for the sprint.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

ok,nothing is impossible! we might lose all the 5.  
Its not surprising if we get 4-11 or 5-11. We are still finding our way to play. Sadly enough, T-MAC,Alstone(maybe he'd better stay on bench,I dunno),Sura(he's probably out for the whole season) cant play.Head has showed how well he can play . DA is getting better these days. Yao has to learn how he can perform better in 4th Q. He should allocate his stamina properly. 
btw, I admit JVG use him badly. He shouldnt let him stay on floor for 30+! Besides, he shouldnt let him set picks when TMAC's not there. This only makes Yao get fatigued!
hope things will get better in December.
PS I hate Mavericks_Fan , the guy who came by and voted 0 here !!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I love how Mavericks Fan comes by our board and votes 0 :laugh:





skykisser said:


> PS I hate Mavericks_Fan , the guy who came by and voted 0 here !!


Why all the hate for me? It's not my fault the team has lost four in a row. The Rocs have the chance tonight to beat Phoenix and prove me wrong when I said 0-5.

I really don't know why certain Rockets fans feel the need to lash out at every person who likes the Mavs. What's really sad is I used to be a huge Rockets (and Suns) fan until coming to bbb.net and listening to certain people run their mouths. Can't some of yall just put the hatred away and enjoy the game without the vitriol?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Why all the hate for me? It's not my fault the team has lost four in a row. The Rocs have the chance tonight to beat Phoenix and prove me wrong when I said 0-5.
> 
> I really don't know why certain Rockets fans feel the need to lash out at every person who likes the Mavs. What's really sad is I used to be a huge Rockets (and Suns) fan until coming to bbb.net and listening to certain people run their mouths. Can't some of yall just put the hatred away and enjoy the game without the vitriol?


c'mon man no hard feelings, we're just joking around here.

I made my remark 'cuz a guy named "Mavericks_Fan" comes to the Houston board to say we'll win 0 games in the next 5 - not saying that's not possible since we lost 3 already but when everyone else thinks we'll win at least 2 and we get a non-Houston fan coming in and voting 0, that just kinda stands out.

And I apologize for skykisser's remark, but he's a new poster and wasn't even here for the beef that happened between the 2 teams last season, so it's nothing personal.

As far as I'm concerned the Dallas/Houston rivalry has died down, and I even openly admitted in the NBA General board that I respect the Mavs. So do feel free to come by this board whenever, as long as you're not stirring up beef of course


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> c'mon man no hard feelings, we're just joking around here.
> 
> I made my remark 'cuz a guy named "Mavericks_Fan" comes to the Houston board to say we'll win 0 games in the next 5 - not saying that's not possible since we lost 3 already but when everyone else thinks we'll win at least 2 and we get a non-Houston fan coming in and voting 0, that just kinda stands out.
> 
> ...


Ok, cool man. Thanks for posting. I guess it just kinda struck me by surprise to see that. I wasn't really expecting it since I don't think I had ever even posted on this board before (although I do read it a lot, just never post).

Anyway, it's cool, and I hope the worst of the venom is over between the Rocs and Mavs fans as I really have always loved all my Texas teams.

And for the record, I really do hope T-Mac comes back in good health this year (preferably relatively soon). Whether I'm rooting for the Rocs or against them for a game I still would like to see them play with their whole team. In the interests of peace, though, I'll bite my tongue on my opinion of Rafer, DA, and Stromile


----------



## Kidan (Nov 14, 2005)

Rocket was defeated once again.And,the fact is,we are still struggling in the series.

But i never worry about it.Because it is THE DARK BEFORE SUNRISE.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Why all the hate for me? It's not my fault the team has lost four in a row. The Rocs have the chance tonight to beat Phoenix and prove me wrong when I said 0-5.
> 
> I really don't know why certain Rockets fans feel the need to lash out at every person who likes the Mavs. What's really sad is I used to be a huge Rockets (and Suns) fan until coming to bbb.net and listening to certain people run their mouths. Can't some of yall just put the hatred away and enjoy the game without the vitriol?


Oh, man! I'm just kidding! Dont take it seriously :wink: Its just interesting to see u voting a 0 here and u'r almost right.If it makes u uncomfortble, I apologize for my remark! Personally, I like mavs too,
they'r playing really well. I just hope Rox can also win as many as mavs.
so for the mavs and rox--- :cheers:


----------

